# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  Помогите с буком!!! Nvidia Go 7600 - я с ней уже просто замучался...

## Cheek

Парни выручайте... Винду стопицот раз переустанавливал на разных компах, ноутах... Мама задарила млин Acer 5680... У него стоит родная винда хр2 медиа центр эдишен... Я на какую винду ток не переустанавливал, но игры не пашут. Видюшка стоит Nvidia Go 7600. Я дрова скачал с офф.сайта переустанавливал на разные сборки, но на видюху дрова криво встают хоть убей и разрешение нормальное не выставить до тех пор пока не уберешь ограничения чтоб показывались все режимы настроек дисплея. Родная винда на двдишке в виде бекапа. Как переустанавливаешь на родную - она форматирует все, устанавливаеца и после первого включения вылазиет окошко с автоустановкой родных дров. После установки дрова удаляюца из диска С. Я проследил где они лежат. Скопировал их пока дрова устанавливались. Начал на зверя переустанавливать не помню какого. Переустановил, ставлю дрова, а они тока по одному можно ставить. Нельзя сделать так чтоб окошко вылазило. РОДНЫЕ ДРОВА НЕ КОРРЕКТНО РАБОТАЮТ НА НЕ РОДНЫХ ОС. УМОЛЯЮ ВАС ПОДСКАЖИТЕ КАК БОРОЦЦО С ЭТОЙ ТРАБЛОЙ(((((

----------


## Leonhart

*Cheek*
Для начала было бы не плохо глянуть на твои девайсы. Сделай скриншот диспетчера задач той области где желтые вопросы и выложи.
Дрова ставятся в определенной последовательности. Скорее всего ты что то пропустил и из-за этого такой глюк.

Оптимальный вариант использование программы DriverMax, это если траф не жалко.
Она немного заумная, и разбираться надо, но зато она сама скачает и установит именно твои дрова.

----------

